# tree rats in deep snow.



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Thinking about going out and trying to thin the population in the deer woods tomorrow. Not being an avid small game hunter, what are my chances of seeing some in all this snow, or is it a waste of time. Thanks guys, just need a break from the ice, not to mention I want to shoot something.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

if you get some sunlight later in the morning your chances will be good but if its blowing and nasty stay home. I have shot a few in the nasty weather but not as easy as waiting for a warmer day, if its nice be more mobile than normal because with all this snow they wont range as far and will move in the trees more than on the ground. Watch for falling snow in the trees and a lot of times there will be a squirrel in front of it. Follow tracks and when they tree up sit down and wait them out, and look for areas where drifts left a shallow spot like the downwind side of a tree or around the bottom of a low pine where they can get food. good luck


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Did u watch Michigan Out of Doors last night???

I would think as long as the wind isnt blowing to hard on a sunny day you can prob get a few. Move slow glass with some Binocs and hit some Oaks. I think I may try it in the next few days seeing the snow is 10-15 inches and my Beagle is a small 11 inch female.:sad:


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

dont waste your time if its blowin, but if its sunny and nice out they'll be movin... i was out snowshoein thru the woods yesterday and was wishin i brought the cur and 22 along they were movin pretty well around 11am. look for oaks or edges of corn fields.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

This time of year is tough since a good majority are hibernating for days at a time. 

Get lucky and find the right day though  Won't be long and they'll start chasing again. Last year it was right around the end of the season (actually right after the season :rant


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

way to give the antis some more ammo and i quote i just wanna shot something .just my 2 cents but i"m sure others will agree


----------



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

jarome477 said:


> way to give the antis some more ammo and i quote i just wanna shot something .just my 2 cents but i"m sure others will agree


 
Piss on the anti's...dont have a problem with what he said at all...


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

jarome477 said:


> i just wanna shot something


If they really wanted to, they could do something like ^^^this^^^ and say that you just said it. If the antis don't already have ammunition, I'm sure they will make it up as needed. I'd say I long ago replaced that phrase with "I just wanna hit the woods," but I really do enjoy silently watching wildlife around me while I'm squirrel hunting, especially in fall when the animals are scurrying about trying to collect food for the winter. Taking game home is just a bonus.

Enough about that, I'm planning on doing a winter squirrel hunt tomorrow, but the gun I wanna use is my new bolt-action .410. Sure sounds like the makings of a silent day in the leafless woods this time of year. Talk about practicing what I preach :lol::lol::lol: Best of luck on finding those winter fatties up in the trees.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

I want to get out and *SHOOT SOMETHING TOO! *The antis hate us either way, let them bring the fight to us. I am so sick of this politically correct crap, you can believe what you believe and its fine. DONT TREAD ON ME, I hunt for food and sport, I fish for the same, This is a free republic and we can say whatever we want to and should stand where we stand whether or not its politically correct. I like to shoot and kill animals, so what? anti hunters have at least took a stand and have shown that they have more guts than the average wimpy hunter who is afraid of them. Lets change that. If you dont agree with shooting animals sell your guns and join peta , basically stand wherever you want but pick your values and stick with them. I will get off my soapbox now sorry if I offend you.


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Seriously Jerome? I don't think you'll find many that will agree with you, It's what we do, we shoot to kill animals, then we butcher and eat them. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

i never said that i was againest hunting and eating them i hunt early when the leaves are on more sporting imo.i feel he could have said that different i don"t know maybe i am reading it wrong


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

jarome477 said:


> i never said that i was againest hunting and eating them i hunt early when the leaves are on more sporting imo.i feel he could have said that different i don"t know maybe i am reading it wrong


so just to get this right, your not against hunting in general just anything thats different than what you like to do? More sporting? I guess fair weather hunters are the only ethical sportsman now? Come on man, I actually felt bad about my last post cause I thought I was to defensive but now I see your true colors.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

duckhunter382 said:


> I guess fair weather hunters are the only ethical sportsman now?


What a silly thing to say. Why can't you just be happy that Jarome isn't out thinning your late season squirrel population? Although I don't practice every facet of hunting and trapping, I still support them (as long as they're legal.) 

If I thought my sissy little city-car wouldn't get stuck at the entrance to any area state game areas tomorrow, I'd be out in the woods for sure


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

I enjoy being out in the snow covered woods with a rifle or bow in my hands more than shooting something.. shooting somethings a bonus I have no problem with what the op said though. I think we give the antis, way to much credit, they're a small, small segment of radicals for the most part (how many non meat eating, non leather shoe wearing people are there really)? I fear the antigun groups a hell of a lot more than pita.


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

To help get back on topic. I went yesterday with my feist. Hit the woods a little after 8am. Made 4 trees. 2 dens and two had the meat. Not bad for a dog that has to contend with snow deeper than he is tall.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

jarome477 said:


> way to give the antis some more ammo and i quote i just wanna shot something .just my 2 cents but i"m sure others will agree


Gimme a break! Anyway, i went out that day and didn't see a one. Was still great. Nice and peaceful in the woods this time of year, and i did see alot of deer and a few turkey, they were sure having a tough go of it trudging thru the snow. Will give it a go maybe after we get a little bit of melt. because i still want to shoot something because it's my given right.


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

as far as the wind goes i like walkin fence rows on the edge of plowed feilds ...the lil rats will bury under the snow and just look for the holes ...walk up on em and they go runnin ..... i got 5 that way during "the storm of the century" lol it was gross out but still did alright


----------

